# La Palina Goldie Laguito No. 5 release



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anybody else looking forward to this release as much as I am? Absolutely love the no. 2 but am very interested to see how this will taste in a toro. Unfortunately looks like as of now I cannot make the event but who knows things change. Anyone going?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm taking the train up. I have no intention of missing the boat on this release.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't go, but very jealous.


----------



## tj2142 (May 17, 2013)

I attended the event in NYC and thought I'd share a few pics of my No.5s. Simply put...this is a perfect stick.

It's one thing to buy and smoke cigars, but it's a completely different when you're sharing the experience with a legend like Maria. She is truly one of kind. The sticks without the band are Goldie's Maria rolled onsite.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'm waiting on smoking mine. Probably until I can locate more.


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

How is it possible to even get a hold of one of these? I so want to try.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

bundy81881 said:


> How is it possible to even get a hold of one of these? I so want to try.


as of right now the only way is to call nat shermans and order a box I think. They will be sold at other stores, but I don't think they have shipped to retailers yet, however, I don't know for certain


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

VAcigars said:


> as of right now the only way is to call nat shermans and order a box I think. They will be sold at other stores, but I don't think they have shipped to retailers yet, however, I don't know for certain


Bada bing! Just ordered a box at Nat Shermans! They are out of Goldie #2s but they do have the #5s in. They only have 5 boxes left after my order. They had 50 last week. Get 'em while you can! Thanks for the tip, VA!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jack Schwartz has them for pre-order right now. They expect them in next week.

LA PALINA CIGARS


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

How limited is this release?


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Only a few thousand boxes made. Basically this roller does the cigars constantly until she has made enough for the release. All are done by her. I've never had one and am very excited to try it!


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

19 a piece? Yeesh. Paid similar from Nat Sherman and got two hand rolled. I'm hoping to get a second box but not at that rate. What's the MSRP?


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I didn't think these were being released yet. In any case, I know in a couple weeks my B&M will be getting some in, I hope it's as good as you guys say it is


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh that's a beautiful thing! Quick shipping too!

Photo attached:


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Emerson's had/has the preorder for 170.99. Ships the 31st supposedly.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Has any one had one without short rest? Or I guess we call this off the truck/no acclimation?


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Guy at BOTL did, he said it was just like the no2. I had a hand rolled one, it was amazing.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just ordered 2 boxes. Be here Tuesday.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Drapers got some in today.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Stillinger said:


> Guy at BOTL did, he said it was just like the no2. I had a hand rolled one, it was amazing.


I think you're referring to me and just to clear things up, IMO it is *not just like the no2*, but I liked it just as much. It is obviously different than the no2 given the big change in ring gauge (and I would also assume age of tobacco), but IMO, I enjoyed it just as much as the no2


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

VAcigars said:


> I think you're referring to me and just to clear things up, IMO it is *not just like the no2*, but I liked it just as much. It is obviously different than the no2 given the big change in ring gauge (and I would also assume age of tobacco), but IMO, I enjoyed it just as much as the no2


Maybe, my bad if so. I certainly enjoyed the hand rolled. I never got to taste a no2


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've only had one La Palina, and it was thoroughly enjoyable, though I don't think I would shell out the money for what the Goldies are going for. A sublime smoking experience is sometimes worth it, but I can get that for far less....I have splurged on uber expensive smokes in the past and have rarely felt it was worth it. What the hey, a shop I sometimes go to, although a bit out of the way, carries La Palina, so if I'm in the mood.....


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking forward to getting mine from Emersons! Free shipping too!


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah mine from Emerson's shipped today. They still have boxes if anyone is looking. Decent price.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes decent indeed. I cancelled mine from another retailer when I saw I could save $30 from Emerson's. 

Good to know they are shipping too!

You think you'll have one right away Stillinger, or wait and let them rest?


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked up a box yesterday and they looked so good that I fired one up this afternoon. Even though they were still a little moist and I was smoking outside with 30 plus mile an hour wind gusts, the flavor profile and complexity of the Goldie is exquisite and only going to get better with age. For you guys that have them coming you are in for a treat as they have this creamy banana mocha thing going on that's really unique as well as notes of spices, woods, coffee, cinnamon, and fresh tobacco. Enjoy.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I had one. Very good cigar. Needs some rest. I like them a lot, but the price point is a bit tough. Probably one of my favorite smokes, burns perfect, great cream, smooth, but not sure what I think until they rest a bit more.


----------

